# Fonction UNIQUE() avec liste comprenant des cellules vides



## AlainCar (May 31, 2020)

Bonjour,
j'ai remarqué qu'en utilisant UNIQUE() sur une liste comportant des cellules vides en fin de la liste retournée on trouve une valeur 0 (Zéro). Si on demande de compter le nombre de chacune des valeurs retournées et que dans la liste de départ il y a également des valeurs égales à 0 la dernière valeur retournées qui apparemment correspond aux cellules vides affiche le nombre de valeurs égale à 0. Bug ou normal ?


Autre question comment écrire la formule en H2 =NB.SI(T_Data[Data];@G2) afin qu'elle s'adapte à la liste retournée par la formule en G2 =TRIER(UNIQUE(FILTRE(T_Data[Data];ESTNUM(T_Data[Data]))))

Bien à vous

Alain


----------



## Fluff (May 31, 2020)

Salut et bienvenue à MrExcel
Partie 1: Normal, tandis que unique renverra un 0 pour les cellules vides, le countif, compte les cellules qui contiennent 0, plutôt que les cellules vides
Partie 2:  Que diriez-vous

Hope Google Translate has worked.

+Fluff New.xlsmABCDE17142132364148625872618471889410311812313614715116171819MainCell FormulasRangeFormulaA1:A15A1=RANDARRAY(15,,1,8,1)C1:C6C1=SORT(UNIQUE(FILTER(A1:A26,A1:A26<>"")))D1:D6D1=COUNTIF(A1:A26,C1#)Dynamic array formulas.

=TRI(UNIQUE(FILTRE(A1:A26;A1:A26<>"")))
=NB.SI(A1:A26;C1#)


----------



## AlainCar (Jun 1, 2020)

Bonjour, pas de soucis pour Google translate.
La réponse peut-être en Anglais, je comprends mais j'ai plus de difficultés pour exprimer la question en Anglais.

*Merci pour la réponse rapide*. Entre temps d'autres questions sont apparues. Désolé.
Je dois mettre en graphique les colonnes C en X et D en Y. Je sais comment faire bien sûr mais pas en utilisant #. Je reçois un message d'erreur.
Je voudrais aussi dans 2 colonnes obtenir le top N de la colonne D avec en regard les valeurs correspondantes de la colonne C.

Je débute avec les fonctions dynamiques mais elle offrent une telle puissance que je tiens absolument à les maitriser au plus vite.

Bien à vous


----------



## Fluff (Jun 1, 2020)

How about

+Fluff New.xlsmABCDEFGH127125382241232435943646951737464838157394988310794111311012612113513114114115315216617418619320921422123152422592614277286298302311132333435LookupCell FormulasRangeFormulaA2:A31A2=RANDARRAY(30,,1,15,1)C2:C15C2=SORT(UNIQUE(FILTER(A2:A40,A2:A40<>"")))D2:D15D2=COUNTIF(A2:A30,C2#)G4:H8G4=FILTER(C2#:D2,D2#>=LARGE(D2#,G2))Dynamic array formulas.

I know nothing about charts, so you will need to sart a new thread for that.
Je ne connais rien aux graphiques, vous devrez donc commencer un nouveau fil pour cela.


----------



## AlainCar (Jun 1, 2020)

Wonderful, thank you very much.
I will certainly come back to you later.

Best regards


----------



## Fluff (Jun 1, 2020)

You're welcome & thanks for the feedback.


----------



## AlainCar (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi,

I come back to you.

I forgot to tell you that I also need the cumulative sum of column H as well as the cumulative percentage, for each row, compared to the total of this column H

Best regards


----------



## Fluff (Jun 5, 2020)

AS that is now a totally different question, you will need to start a new thread. Thanks.


----------

